# Rhododendren Poisoning...



## duffontap (Jul 10, 2011)

While I was out in Idaho for a funeral this weekend our neighbors threw a heaping wheelbarrow load of Rhododendron and Dwarf Cherry over the fence into the goat pen. My wife found the pile in the evening when she was milking and called me to tell me and said she couldn't tell how much they had eaten. This morning (Sunday) she woke up to staggering, shaking, vomiting goats and got the large animal vet out on an emergency visit. Now it's evening and Penny is severely dehydrated and almost too weak to move and Hank has started vomiting again. We're still hoping both will make it but I have more hope for our wether than for our doe.

I've been worried about this happening for years but I know I've told everyone around not to let Rhododendron anywhere near the goats. Take a 5 minute break and go warn your neighbors not to feed your goats.

JD


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 10, 2011)

Can you drench them with an electrolyte solution to help keep their strength up?


----------



## helmstead (Jul 10, 2011)

Well meaning neighbors are oft the bain of livestock owners.  I surely hope your goats make it.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 10, 2011)

Did the vet give them activated charcoal?  If not, give them some ASAP!!!!  You can find it at any pharmacy.  I don't think you can overdose it.  It binds toxins and saved our lambs from Mountain Laurel poisoning.  

I'm so sorry this happened, and I would give that neighbor a good talking to!

ETA: Even if the vet did give charcoal, I'd give some again!


----------



## freemotion (Jul 10, 2011)

I'd get the neighbor over there, too.  They need to have it thoroughly impressed on them what they've done, well-meaning or not.

I was told on this forum to also give baking soda and veg oil to my doeling last year when she was vomiting and laurel was a possibility.  She survived.  I hope your goats make it.


----------



## elevan (Jul 10, 2011)

I hope things turn out ok.


_I agree - I would drag the neighbors over so they can see what their "well meant" intentions have done...it'll (hopefully) keep it from happening again._


----------



## duffontap (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank you everyone.  We have them drinking electrolytes and giving them electrolytes through paste; Penny just drank a lot (finally).  They also mouthed a little orchard grass--though they really didn't seem to eat any.  They look really rough but I think they're going to be ok.  

We went over to talk to the neighbors and they volunteered to pay the vet bill before we had a chance to tell them we hoped they would.  

Oh, the vet gave them lots of charcoal and left us a dose to give them tomorrow.

            JD


----------



## lilhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Sure hoping they all make it.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 11, 2011)

How are they this morning?  I'm glad the neighbors offered to pay the vet bill.


----------



## damummis (Jul 11, 2011)

How is everyone?  I worry about this all the time.  Here in Maine rhodies and azaleas grow wild.  They are all over the island.  I hope your little ones pull thru.


----------



## duffontap (Jul 11, 2011)

Penny threw up all night, but she got up and walked around a little this morning.  She seems to be a lot worse than Hank, who has a little appetite and way more body fat to live off of.  

BTW, Penny has still needed to be milked but she dropped to about 1/4 her normal production and the milk is yellow-green (obviously we're not drinking it).  JD


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm sure the neighbors meant well, unless they hate your goats and know that Rhododendron is poison.  

You just never know about people.  But I would put up a sign, DO NOT FEED THE GOATS!!  

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for them. 

In my humble opinion you should never feed or touch anyone's children or animals without permission first. 

DonnaBelle


----------



## freemotion (Jul 11, 2011)

Where there is life, there is hope!  Don't worry about them not eating, their systems need a bit of a rest.  Keep fresh hay and water available.  Poor goaties.  Poor you!  Most of us have been there if we've had goats for any length of time....the waiting and watching is brutal.


----------



## duffontap (Jul 11, 2011)

How long does this usually last?  It has been almost 48 hours and Penny looks awful.  She's exhausted, and has continued to throw up, and has a steady stream of foam, drool and bile dripping from her mouth.  Is there a point at which they usually turn the corner or is she just going to wear out and die a week from now?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 11, 2011)

I wish I could answer your question, but I haven't yet dealt with a poisoning (knock on wood.)  I would, however, be giving SQ fluids to your doe since she seems pretty bad off.  When they're fighting something serious good supportive care can make a world of difference.  I'd camel hump a couple hundred cc's to keep her hydrated- even if she's drinking.  It can't hurt anything to do so.  I really hope they recover!  And shame on your neighbor.


----------



## duffontap (Jul 11, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> I wish I could answer your question, but I haven't yet dealt with a poisoning (knock on wood.)  I would, however, be giving SQ fluids to your doe since she seems pretty bad off.  When they're fighting something serious good supportive care can make a world of difference.  I'd camel hump a couple hundred cc's to keep her hydrated- even if she's drinking.  It can't hurt anything to do so.  I really hope they recover!  And shame on your neighbor.


What kind of fluids, and how is it given?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 11, 2011)

duffontap said:
			
		

> n.smithurmond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think she is referrring to something like this:   http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail....11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5&gas=dextrose 50 500 ml

also a propalyne glycol is a good drench for calories:   http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail....a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5&gas=propylene glycol

most feed stores carry these items.


----------



## duffontap (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## duffontap (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow, we really thought Penny was giving up today.  She spent most of the day laying down in the same spot with her chin on the ground and her ears drooped.  But, for whatever reason, she seemed to bounce back this evening.  She got up, drank about 1/2 gallon of water, ate fresh grass for an hour and even hopped up on the milk stand for a taste of grain (she only ate a mouthful).  Well, I think we're going to stop worrying now.  

Just for educational purposes, I thought a few of you might be interested in how this poisoning affects a good little milker.  Notice the green tint to the milk.  This is tonight's milking next to a normal evening milking (these are 2 quart jars).  And don't worry, we're not going to drink it.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry I didn't respond, I was away from my computer yesterday!  I meant lactated ringers solution.  I haven't had to give propylene glycol yet, so I can't comment on that.  I never hesitate to give lactated ringers though if someone's ill and much prefer to give fluids SQ than to drench.  It's something I think everyone should keep in their medicine kit.  I'm glad to hear she's on the mend!

Edited to add: 20kids- I followed your link and that's not the product I use.  I keep the bagged LRS on hand (from the clinic): http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...05csegb&ref=3312&subref=AA&CAWELAID=552563502


----------



## helmstead (Jul 12, 2011)

Duff, this is a very interesting thread, thank you for keeping it updated.  I sure hope they're both over the hump!


----------



## elevan (Jul 12, 2011)

Josh - How are your goats doing today?


----------



## elevan (Jul 12, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> I keep the bagged LRS on hand (from the clinic): http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...05csegb&ref=3312&subref=AA&CAWELAID=552563502


Thanks for posting that link...a lot cheaper than at the vet's office


----------



## duffontap (Jul 12, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Josh - How are your goats doing today?


Much better!  Hank is back to his mischievous self, and Penny is eating very well and has been up and about all morning.  Double the milk of last night's milking and less green tint, too, which I imagine is a good indicator of higher hydration levels.  All in all, they look almost normal and that's hard to believe when we thought Penny was giving up yesterday afternoon.  

Joy and I were discussing when we should start using the milk again; I thought two/three days after she is symptom-free and Joy suggested two weeks.  Any votes would be welcome.    JD 

PS, We got a very sincere apology from a distraught neighbor yesterday who insisted that they pay the entire vet bill.


----------



## lilhill (Jul 12, 2011)

. Great news!


----------



## freemotion (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow, that is fantastic!  

Since she didn't get any chemical or pharmaceutical intervention, I'd say use the milk a couple of milkings after it looks good and she is back to normal.  It is likely that color because it is very concentrated.  When I make cheese, the whey is slightly greenish when the does have access to plenty of fresh pasture and browse, less so when on hay only.  So my thought are that the color is just concentrated......kinda like your first tinkle of the morning.


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 12, 2011)

I just found this thread. I was so worried reading through all of it. I am so happy your babies are doing great now. Thank goodness.


----------



## elevan (Jul 12, 2011)

duffontap said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so glad to hear that they are doing so much better!  
_If you've ever had food poisoning I suppose you could imagine how they felt...I've had it and at it's worst I felt as if I would die but once you get past that it's better going downhill..._

I would wait a couple of days past them being symptom free and the milk being normal color and then do a taste / smell test.  If it smells or tastes off in any way then just try again the next day until it's back to normal.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 12, 2011)

duffontap said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's fantastic!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 12, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> n.smithurmond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're very welcome- but I don't order them here.  It was just the first link I saw.  I get them from work.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jul 12, 2011)

This is very good news.. I am so glad your goats are better.....


----------



## duffontap (Jul 12, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Sorry I didn't respond, I was away from my computer yesterday!  I meant lactated ringers solution.  I haven't had to give propylene glycol yet, so I can't comment on that.  I never hesitate to give lactated ringers though if someone's ill and much prefer to give fluids SQ than to drench.  It's something I think everyone should keep in their medicine kit.  I'm glad to hear she's on the mend!
> 
> Edited to add: 20kids- I followed your link and that's not the product I use.  I keep the bagged LRS on hand (from the clinic): http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...05csegb&ref=3312&subref=AA&CAWELAID=552563502


No problem, thank you very much for your help.


----------



## elevan (Jul 12, 2011)

I just ran across these by accident and thought I'd share on this thread.  _Please note that I've never personally used these but thought that they may be helpful to someone._



> RHODONDENDRON POISONING FORMULAS
> 
> Formula 1:
> 1/4 cup cooking oil
> ...


----------



## duffontap (Jul 13, 2011)

We were out working around the goats tonight and Joy and I agreed that Hank and Penny are at 105%  They've been eating like pigs, they're well hydrated, and bouncing around again.  

Check out tonight's three-pound milking (again, 2-quart jars) and compare it with last night's!:







We are blown away by the changes in the last 24 hours.  We honestly thought we were losing Penny yesterday.  We thought we would keep this thread updated to give people hope when this turns up in a search someday.  Cheers, Josh and Joy


----------



## elevan (Jul 13, 2011)

That's just awesome Josh!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 13, 2011)

SO glad everybody is doing ok.  


 * We had a neighbor throw cut cherry branches in the yard. I literally leaped the fence to get them out of there.  I've never had to deal with any other toxic plants though and nobody ate very much.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 13, 2011)

Glad they're doing good!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## freemotion (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome!  What a lovely sight, all that warm foaming white gold!

I did some running last year and pulled moldy bread out of a startled doeling's mouth and scooped up the rest of the loaf and tossed it safely back over the fence right at a startled neighbor.  I wasn't thinking, just reacting.  She never came back, to my knowledge.  I'm glad my instincts are rude!  

So glad your goats are recovering so nicely!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 13, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Awesome!  What a lovely sight, all that warm foaming white gold!
> 
> I did some running last year and pulled moldy bread out of a startled doeling's mouth and scooped up the rest of the loaf and tossed it safely back over the fence right at a startled neighbor.  I wasn't thinking, just reacting.  She never came back, to my knowledge.  I'm glad my instincts are rude!
> 
> So glad your goats are recovering so nicely!


  That is priceless.


----------

